# Kicker Motor (Horsepower) Question



## BuckeyeBobJr (Feb 26, 2006)

I was hoping someone might have advice for me in regards to choosing the right size kicker motor for my boat. I have a 2005 Lowe FM 165 with a 40-hp 4-stroke engine. (Max weight capacity is 1350lbs for the boat)

Could I get by with putting on a 5 to 8-hp four stroke kicker with this boat? I'm wanting to use the boat on lakes that require a smaller horesepower limit, such as Hoover Dam and Knox Lake. I've been told by a couple of folks that I should go with 9.9-hp motor, but is that size kicker really needed for the size of my boat?

Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a kicked 9.9 on my 16ft Lund and it trolled fine but also gave me some speed on the inland/limited lakes.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if you plan on going out on lake erie ,i would say get a 9.9 for safety. but for trolling inland lakes a 4 , 5 ,6 would be fine.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have a Targa 19ft Walleye Boat (fiberglass). I have an 8hp on it. I troll Lake Erie with no problem and I run around Hoover without a problem as well. I have said this before and I truly believe that many people get hung up on getting a 9.9. What the extra 2hp gives you I really can't tell, except they cost more- more demand. I do know that I can run at slower speeds than most of the guys I know who have about the same size boat as me and have 9.9. They might be able to run 1 or 2 mphs more than me at hoover.. but really does that matter much?
Just my thought.
ying


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

an 18' cc and on it I have had a 25hp for swift rivers,, a 9.9 as well and just this week stuck the 4hp merc on it to see if it would work on inland lakes. I know it wont be strong enough for rivers but ,,on Inlands it should troll fine. Now it wont push the boat at any great speed but who cares!

john


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

If you only care about trolling speed then no, you don't need a 9.9. But if you fish the larger 10hp lakes more than a few times a year you'll regret not maxing out your kicker. My boat is similar to yours and I had a 7.5 tiller kicker for like the first 5 yrs. Fully loaded w/2 adults I was lucky to hit 5mph heading downwind.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I currently have a 18ft, dual console Lund with a 115hp main motor plus the kicked 9.9 which probably gets me to around 13 or a tad more hp out of the 9.9. I fish Erie on a regular basis and have no trouble with very low speed trolling if required but beyond that, I want the extra kicker hp when needed should the main motor become disabled. Through my own carelessness I was unable to use the 115 last year when it came time to head in. There were three foot waves plus some fours and I had to run with the waves to get back to port. Even with the extra hp on top of the original 9.9, control in those waves was difficult. It would have been a much more dangerous ride back with less hp. Speed is not the question as far as I am concerned but power when needed is.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a 4hp on a 14 and it wont get me off the inland res if needed. Great for just trollin. Some times the 35 is to big but Im learning. Id in-vest in a kicker plate for a 9.9 Not cheap after all the goodies but on big lakes itll pay 10 fold. If I get in the wind the 4hp dont have throttle controls but some 9.9 do have console control. I would imagine you have one with a 40hp.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

ABout keepin the 4 hp on it........ i just put it on to try it out gas/weight etc. but watch the time I try the 4 out I'll need the power of the bigger kicker! and not have it
John


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Maybe not the best comparison, but my 22' sailboat has a 9.9 outboard as the auxilliary. At WOT I can do about 8 MPH. The boat's a cruiser, with a small galley, head and lots of gear...probably weighs double that of your 16' Lowe and has a 6 foot keel dragging through the water underneath her. 

IMO, if you're planning on getting on Erie or the river, then get the 9.9. If you're just going to be on the inland reservoirs then an 8 would be fine.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

BuckeyeBobJr said:


> I was hoping someone might have advice for me in regards to choosing the right size kicker motor for my boat. I have a 2005 Lowe FM 165 with a 40-hp 4-stroke engine. (Max weight capacity is 1350lbs for the boat)
> 
> Could I get by with putting on a 5 to 8-hp four stroke kicker with this boat? I'm wanting to use the boat on lakes that require a smaller horesepower limit, such as Hoover Dam and Knox Lake. I've been told by a couple of folks that I should go with 9.9-hp motor, but is that size kicker really needed for the size of my boat?
> 
> Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


I used to have mid weight 16' w/ a 35 (tiller). I had an older 5 hp. would troll fine - ran 4-5 mph on graph speedo. 

Got a 9.9 trolled fine - 7-9 tops - changed to a 15 hp carb and got 11-13 and if by myself could almost get it on plane abou 15-16.

FWIW if the price is within a couple hundred get a 9.9 - resale is mush better and on low hp lakes it makes a big diff.


----------



## passthru (Jul 24, 2005)

I have the same boat 2005 Lowe FM 165s. I have a 15hp on it and can get about 8-10mph. Let me know how you are going to mount your kicker motor. I am looking to use the 15hp as a kicker and buy a bigger main motor, but I can't see a good way to mount a kicker on the transom due to lack of access from inside the boat. Let us know how it goes.

Glenn


----------

